#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Vraag over het aansluiten van een versterker naar een mengpaneel en zo door naar depc

## Thomsken

Goedemorgen,

Allereerst. Googleismijnvriendnietmetditonderwerp.

Mijn vraag over het aansluiten van mijn versterker naar mijn mengpaneel en zo door naar de pc:

Dit is de achterkant van mijn versterker:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/imag0061ot.jpg

Die versterker wil ik aansluiten op mijn mengpaneel:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/imag0062e.jpg

dit is de achterkant van het mengpaneel:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/imag0060cw.jpg

Als het mengpaneel aangesloten is met de versterker dan verbind ik het mengpaneel met behulp van de USB uitgang naar de pc:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/imag0063vj.jpg

Mijn vraag is: Hoe en welke kabels heb ik nodig om mijn versterker te verbinden met mijn mengpaneel, zodat ik 2 channels kan gebruiken om te draaien.

Mijn mengpaneel: Numark M101usb
Versterker: Fame Digital - AMP 600 MKII

Alvast bedankt!

Thomsken

----------


## Mark Vriens

Je pakt je main out, die verbind je met tulp (rood witte stekkertjes) van je mixer naar je versterker en draaien maar.
Dus: mengpaneel Main --> Versterker line in.

----------


## Thomsken

Als ik van het mengpaneel met main vaar versterker line in ga dan kan ik alleen maar draaien met Channel 1. niet met 2.

----------


## shure-fan

dan klopt je instelling op je mengpaneel niet
crossfader misschien?   of die boompjes boven je faders?

----------


## laptop

Dit is informatie die je ook aan de verkoper van dit setje had kunnen vragen. Maar om je even vooruit te helpen: klik Dit linkje bevat de meeste basis kennis die nodig is. ( Dus erg aan te raden om te lezen) 

De usb verbinding die je maakt met je pc, stuurt het geluid naar kanaal 2 van je mengpaneel. Op kanaal 1 heb je een cdspeler/ipod/etc. aangesloten. Met je 2 faders kun je bepalen hoe je deze twee bronnen met elkaar mixt, of welke bron je gebruikt. 

Nu ga je met een tulp kabeltje (klik) naar de ingang van je versterker. Je mengpaneel geeft links en rechts uit, deze sluit je dus ook links en rechts aan op je versterker. Aangesloten op je versterker heb je waarschijnlijk 2 luidsprekers, een linker en een rechter. Deze sluit je ieder met een speakon kabel aan. (aangenomen dat je luidsprekers ook een speakon aansluiting hebben) 

Ik denk dat je dit bedoelde in je openingspost; Ik wil graag mijn pc met een usb-kabel aansluiten op mijn mengpaneel, en mijn mengpaneel aansluiten op de versterker.
Bedoelde je wel wat je schrijft, dan gaat dit niet goed komen.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ik denk dat je dit bedoelde in je openingspost; Ik wil graag mijn pc met een usb-kabel aansluiten op mijn mengpaneel, en mijn mengpaneel aansluiten op de versterker.
> Bedoelde je wel wat je schrijft, dan gaat dit niet goed komen.



zoals het hier staat komt het idd niet goed want de usb interface is alleen bedoeld om via de bijgeleverde software "de mix" die je maakt van kanaal 1 en kanaal 2 van je mixer op te nemen, wil je allebij je kanalen gebruiken op je pc dan zul je 2 externe geluidskaarten nodig hebben om ze beide te kunnen laten draaien via je pc.   

1 is wel direct mogelijk via rca kabel ( rood wit japanse plug hoe je het wilt noemen ) chnel 1 mixer naar hoofdtel ingang pc en klaar is klara, wil je ze beide gebruiken succes met bovenstaande

----------


## laptop

Dj-inkognito Wat jij nu zegt is niet juist. Er is inderdaad de mogelijkheid op te nemen, Maar zeker ook om af te spelen !! klik En dit signaal kwam voor zo ver als ik kan vinden terug op kanaal 2.
( En sinds wanneer heeft een hoofdtelefoon uitgang op een pc tulp  :Confused: , die ken ik nog niet  :Big Grin:  )

Of te wel, gewoon met een usb kabel van pc naar mengpaneel en dan je versterker in, nog een andere bron op kanaal 1. En je kunt aan de slag :Wink:

----------


## Thomsken

Een vriend van me is gister even komen helpen  :Smile:  alles werkt nu zoals het hoort. Thanks anyway! 

Thom

----------


## vasco

> Een vriend van me is gister even komen helpen  alles werkt nu zoals het hoort. Thanks anyway!Thom



Ja, en misschien kun jij je wat actiever opstellen door ook te vertellen wat de oplossing is bij je vraag.

Altijd leuk voor later als een ander hier op het forum met een gelijksoort vraag komt. Dit forum is juist zo interessant daar het niet bestaat uit het ik vraag en spons principe. Nee, ik vraag, doe actief mee tijdens het onderwerp en bij de oplossing laat ik even weten hoe en wat voor andere.

----------

